# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Alcantarillado >  El Gran Hedor de Londres (1858)

## Jonasino

> El Gran Hedor (en inglés Great Stink, o Big Stink), fue un periodo en el verano de 1858 durante el cual el olor de residuos humanos no tratados fue muy penetrante en el área central de Londres.
> 
> Primeros hechos
> 
> Hasta finales del siglo XVI, los londinenses obtenían sus necesidades de agua de pozos poco profundos, el Támesis, sus afluentes, o alguno de alrededor de una docena de manantiales naturales, incluyendo un manantial en Tyburn el cual fue conectado a través de una tubería de plomo a una gran cisterna o tanque (luego conocido como conducto): El Gran Conducto en Cheapside. El agua era extraída ilegalmente para propósitos comerciales e industriales - las autoridades municipales nombraron guardianes para los conductos, quienes debían asegurar que usuarios como cerveceros, cocineros o pescadores pagaran por el agua que utilizaban.
> 
> Los londinenses acaudalados que vivían en las proximidades a un conducto obtenían un permiso para una conexión domiciliaria, pero esto no previno las conexiones ilegales. De lo contrario y particularmente para los hogares que no poseían una toma de alimentación por gravedad del agua desde los conductos, ésta era provista individualmente a los domicilios por los llamados "aguadores" (cobs en inglés). En 1496 los aguadores se asociaron en su propio gremio llamado The Brotherhood of St. Christopher of the Waterbearers (La Hermandad de San Cristóbal de los Aguadores).
> 
> En 1582 el holandés Peter Morice alquiló el arco norte del puente de Londres, y dentro del arco construyó una rueda hidráulica que bombeaba agua del Támesis a varios lugares de la ciudad. Más ruedas hidráulicas fueron agregadas en 1584 y 1701, permaneciendo en uso hasta 1822.
> ...


Fuente: Taringa.net

----------

